# LAN and WLAN



## balanga (May 31, 2018)

If I have LAN, WLAN and WWAN connections to the Internet how do I select (or even find out) which interface is used?

How, for example, would I to compare throughput using speedtest?


----------



## Maxiu (May 31, 2018)

in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2018)

balanga said:


> If I have LAN, WLAN and WWAN connections to the Internet how do I select (or even find out) which interface is used?


If you haven't done anything special (PF's route-to for example) just looking at the routing tables should be enough to figure out where traffic is going out the network.


----------

